# Giorgio Moroder is Back !



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,

Yes, The *Giorgio Moroder* is back with a great Synth. Score for the *Queen Of The South *Series. Made me go back to the good old 80's listening to the score. Wonderful Music !




Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

